# Milk solids from clarified butter



## wxtornado (Jan 10, 2007)

Do you folks use this for anything or do you just toss it out?


----------



## GB (Jan 10, 2007)

They are great tossed into your popcorn.


----------



## cjs (Jan 11, 2007)

Oh, don't throw it out!! It's great to add to anything you want a little butter flavor. veggies, sauces, baked potatoes, etc.


----------



## luvs (Jan 11, 2007)

they tout clarified butter at Chef school. me, when cooking here, i leave those solids- more flavor if you ask me.


----------



## GB (Jan 11, 2007)

Clarified butter has its place though luvs. I love butter for a lot of things that clarified is usually used for (like lobster), but for something like popcorn, clarified is better because with the water removed it does not make the popcorn soggy.


----------



## XeniA (Jan 11, 2007)

GB said:
			
		

> ... but for something like popcorn, clarified is better because with the water removed it does not make the popcorn soggy.


Ah-ha! Really? I didn't know that! Thanks, GB!


----------



## luvs (Jan 11, 2007)

yeah, i concur- to an extent..... prefer my non-clarified butter, though. we utilize that clarification process so often it loses it's speciality & other options seem more flavorful. or complex.


----------

